# Newbie, and need help for a poorly pigeon in the UK



## invalidusername (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi. I've been lucky enough to have a lovely pigeon visit my garden for the past two years. I feed it, talk to it, and it sits on my garden table and lets me stroke it. He has a blue ring on his leg, and is from the Irish Homing Union. Via another site, someone has been in touch with the owner as I wanted them to know he was safe. He's 4 years old.

All was normal until Friday. He was sitting near my patio, puffed out and looking a bit out of sorts. I gave him some food, and put this on the patio and also in my guinea pig run which is covered (it was starting to rain). He walked straight in there and sheltered from the rain. As he looked unwell, I firstly put him in my garage overnight, then because it was not warm in there, I brought him into the kitchen (on a box in a tray under the table). He stayed in there last night, and is still in with me.

He will drink now and again (I've seen him drink about twice a day), but he doesn't seem to want to eat. Although he's been fairly still and still puffed out, he had a walk around the kitchen earlier and had a peck on the floor. We doesn't seem to want seeds or peanuts though.

He's quite puffed out, and his droppings are watery/slimy and range from being fairly clear to having a greenish colour. He seems to perk up when the garden door opens, but because of his condition, I don't really want to risk letting him out into the cold. I went out and bought a hutch-type home for him (it doesn't really look like a rabbit hutch), because if he gets better, I want to keep him in there for a few days with food and water, and he can loft in there where he's safe. I'd like him to know he has somewhere safe to come back to, and I'll look after him. He's been in the 'wild' for over 2 years, so is a real survivor and I want to do my best for him.

However, I'm really concerned about his condition but just don't know what to do. I can't see any obvious injury, and both his wings seem fine (he had a bit of a flap earlier) but mostly sits there puffed up. I can't see anything obvious around his mouth or eyes either, and I can't hear anything nasty with his breathing.

Does anyone have any advice they can offer, as I feel rather helpless.

Many thanks!


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

This bird needs medicine, and I think it is time for him to retire from wild life. Pigeons in the wild live to an average of 3 years old, so for this kind of rough living he is an old man.

I would see about taking him to a vet, or calling his owner for suggestions because the owner would have medicines handy.
Here are some starting tips for handling the illness of the sick bird, and Thank you for caring!
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822


----------



## invalidusername (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for your quick reply. Not sure if there's an avian vet near me, but I'll have a look. Even if I can suggest something to the vet, I can try to get some medicine and administer it myself if necessary.

I wonder if there are any forum members from the UK

Any suggestions on whether I should try to feed him something to keep his strength up? He won't go for the seed and peanuts I have for him


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Pigeons have a tendency to stop eating when they're sick and in many cases it can be their downfall. For the moment, if you have or can get any puppy chow, you can feed him some of that. You may call it something other than that, but it's essentially pelleted dog food about the size of dried peas. You may need to even hold the bird and put some down him one at a time the hard way. You can dip them in water for a second and that'll help make them a bit slippery. Another thing you can do to help the bird is get it under a strong light bulb or heat lamp just a few inches up (about a foot/ 30 cm). The warmth will soak through and help.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

You did the right thing to bring this pigeon in. I'm amazed he has survived two years particularly since he was banded and used to living in a loft environment. So, thank you so much for taking him in.

There are a number of members in the UK and should be checking in soon.

Pigeons in the wild can become sick from a variety of illnesses. As a general rule, we treat immediately for worms and coccidiosis. Another real problem is canker. Can you gently open his beak and see if there are any cheesy deposits, yellow in color in the inside of his mouth? 

I would encourage you to take him to a vet - making sure it is not one that will imeediately put it to sleep - and have them check him over.

Any of the diseases I mentioned earlier require medicine. Hopefully, one of the UK members can help you with those. I'll PM Cyro (Cynthia) now to alert her about your thread.


----------



## invalidusername (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you! I've got some pelleted guinea pig food - would that be unsuitable?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Incidentally, the bird could be sick with Coccidiosis, worms, Trichomoniasis (commonly: canker) or a host of bacterial diseases. There are many different medications used depending on what it is. The first simple test that you can do is open his beak and look inside for anything that looks like a cheesy button. You should also note how his breath smells. If there's no apparent odor at all, that would be normal. If there's a sour smell then that would be a symptom of note.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

invalidusername said:


> Thank you! I've got some pelleted guinea pig food - would that be unsuitable?


Would there be a list of ingredients on the package? If so, could you list them here?

Pidgey


----------



## invalidusername (Mar 23, 2008)

Lady Tarheel said:


> You did the right thing to bring this pigeon in. I'm amazed he has survived two years particularly since he was banded and used to living in a loft environment. So, thank you so much for taking him in.
> 
> There are a number of members in the UK and should be checking in soon.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this, Maggie. Be great if Cyro looks in - not that everyone else's advice isn't much appreciated. I've tried to look inside his beak (he's strong and doesn't like me forcing it open), and it looks clean inside.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Good to see you on here. Can you enlist anyones help to look in the mouth? Wrap him in a towel, one person hold the bird whilst the other gently prises the beak open, they don't like it and will struggle but if you are gentle you wont hurt him.

Sue


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I went ahead and sent Cynthia an e-mail.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> You did the right thing to bring this pigeon in. I'm amazed he has survived two years particularly since he was banded and used to living in a loft environment. So, thank you so much for taking him in.
> 
> There are a number of members in the UK and should be checking in soon.
> 
> ...



I agree and as Pidgey said it's very important to get some food down the bird. The best way would be to soak the dog biscuits so they are soft. Then open the bird's mouth and put individual pieces at the back of the throat and he will swallow. Start with the amount of two heaping teaspoons full to see if he can tolerate that much. Any unused food should be thrown away.


----------



## invalidusername (Mar 23, 2008)

Pidgey said:


> Would there be a list of ingredients on the package? If so, could you list them here?
> 
> Pidgey


That was hard work - as I put the food into a plastic container and throw away the bag! I've had a look on a few website, and have found this:

"Care+ is high in protein, but low in fat, as guinea-pigs are inclined to put on weight. It contains Omega 3 and Omega 6, as well as extra Vitamin C which they must have in their diet, as they cannot synthesize it themselves. A premium food that ensures your guinea pig stays in optimum health.

Feed materials: Cereals, derivatives of vegetable origin, seeds, vegetable protein extracts, meat and animal derivatives, minerals, milk and milk derivatives, mannan oligosaccharide, vegetables, algae"

Sorry - not sure if this is of any help!


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Algae? That is toxic to pigeons. Do not feed!
(At least that's what I got off this one website...)


----------



## invalidusername (Mar 23, 2008)

philodice said:


> Algae? That is toxic to pigeons. Do not feed!
> (At least that's what I got off this one website...)


ok.  I won't do that then!


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Can you not 'borrow' a spoonful or two of dried dog or cat food?

At a pinch I guess wholemeal bread soaked and formed into round pellets would do.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

"TOXIC PLANTS

Amanita, Amarylis, Ardisia plants (berries of Arum 

Lily), Asparagus berries ornamental, Australian 

Flametree, Autumn Crocus, Avacodo (Bark, Leaves, Seeds, 

& Skin of Fruit), Balsam Pear, Baneberry, Bean Plants 

(Castor, Horse, Fava, Broad, Glory) [as with MANY 

vegetable PLANTS], Bird of Paradise (White Flower, too), 

Bishop’s Weed, Bittersweet Nightshade, Bleeding Heart, 

Bloodroot, Blue Bonnet, Blue-Green Algae..."

Wow, I'm getting good at using the Resources section of this website! I personally don't know anything, I use resources others have gathered.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=25


----------



## invalidusername (Mar 23, 2008)

I have good news! He's eaten some seed. I was trying to put some in his beak (in a rather clumsy way), and he went over to some newspaper with seed scattered over it, and started pecking it up. Not a huge amount, but it's the first I've seen him eat in 48 hours. I offered him a bowl of water, and he took a huge gulp.

I think this is progress, but will monitor closely.

Thanks for the advice so far


----------



## invalidusername (Mar 23, 2008)

Would alfalfa seeds be ok?


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Thirsty bird eating little...cocci?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello

Keep it warm and offer it the rehydrating solution mentioned in the link that Philodice gave you. A friend of mine managed to keep a badly injured squab alive for two days on warm water and glucose.

This place should be open tomorrow and is likely to stock basic pigeon meds like wormers, appertex (for cocci) spartrix (for canker) and probiotics.

Pigeon Feeds & Pet Supplies
(0117) 978 0628
147 Four Acres
BS13 8RA
Bristol

I would send you some, but it wouldn't arrive until Wednesday at the earliest

If you have a shop open near you try to get some natural yoghurt and give it to the pidge at room temperature. That is a probiotic and should help at least a bit if the pigeon has a bacterial gut infection.

I feed sick pigeons with Ready Brek, mixed with warm water. I use a feeding tube or syringe, but what you could do is either use a cake icer or a plastic bag with a hole in one corner to put food in his beak one drop at a time. I like Ready Brek because it seems to be easy for a sick pigeon to digest.

As pigeonpoo suggested, day old (or older) wholemeal bread dampened and rolled into little balls can be fed to them, but would not be suitable if he has a yeast infection. 

I don't think that a vet would recommend euthanasia for a racing pigeon, but he would charge for its treatment. The law says that only a vet can treat a pigeon that belongs to someone else. If I were you I would contact the owner and ask for ownership to be transferred to you, then you could you could treat it.

Please keep us updated as to his condition.

Cynthia


----------



## invalidusername (Mar 23, 2008)

pigeonpoo said:


> Thirsty bird eating little...cocci?


That's about three/four drinks I've seen him have today - appears to be when I stick the bowl in front of his beak, haven't really seen him go after the water, other than that.


----------



## invalidusername (Mar 23, 2008)

cyro51 said:


> Hello
> 
> Keep it warm and offer it the rehydrating solution mentioned in the link that Philodice gave you. A friend of mine managed to keep a badly injured squab alive for two days on warm water and glucose.
> 
> ...


Cynthia - this is excellent. Thanks for posting. I'll go out and get some ready brek (I guess porridge oats would be no good?). I'm happy to buy whatever is necessary from the suppliers you listed - it's just tricky knowing what to get when I'm not sure what's wrong with him, of course. I'm so keen to get him well.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> (I guess porridge oats would be no good?).


Wildcare in London use porridge oats.

Cynthia


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Cynth,

What would you suggest treating for, given that the vets won't be open till Tuesday? I've read about a Four-in-One medication but can't find it now?? I'm thinking cocci given that he's puffed up is drinking well but not really eating??


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> What would you suggest treating for, given that the vets won't be open till Tuesday?


It would have to be cocci and worms, the pigeon supply shop should be open tomorrow and should have appertex and a wormer. Also a probiotic.

I have given Synulox for digestive problems because that is what my cats and dogs are treated with, but a probiotic and plenty of fluids often settles the problem.

Cynthia


----------



## invalidusername (Mar 23, 2008)

cyro51 said:


> It would have to be cocci and worms, the pigeon supply shop should be open tomorrow and should have appertex and a wormer. Also a probiotic.
> 
> I have given Synulox for digestive problems because that is what my cats and dogs are treated with, but a probiotic and plenty of fluids often settles the problem.
> 
> Cynthia


I'm going to phone the supply shop tomorrow morning, and if open, will get the supplies then. Presumably they'll know what I need, but if I say appertex, a wormer and a probiotic for a poorly pigeon? Sorry, maybe I should take it a step at a time. Thanks for the great advice Cynthia


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

My pigeon shop doesn't seem to know what probiotics are. I usually give live plain yoghurt instead.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I don't know whether you have a product in the UK called Benebac but if so, try some of that on his food. It is a probiotic that I mix in bird's formula and helps them tremendously. I also use plain yogurt.


----------



## invalidusername (Mar 23, 2008)

Good news, having bought some specialist pigeon food (instead of the wild bird food he was having), he's been eating properly for the first time since I brought him in. He's been in the bowl for over 15 minutes and I can hear the food going everywhere. I'm still going to get meds for him when the shops open again after the easter holiday, so hopefully that'll totally sort him out. But he's looking so much brighter.

Thought I'd let you know - and thanks for all the advice


----------

